# Vesuvius Espresso Machine



## weekata (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi

I am interested in Vesuvius machine.

Please share your experience of this nice machine


----------



## weekata (Nov 10, 2016)

which online shop can i buy Vesuvius espresso machine?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Secondhand one for sale in the for sale section


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Bella Barista sell them. There is currently also a second hand option...

Its a beautiful machine, and *extremely* versatile in what it can do. Its not the smallest, nor the cheapest, and indeed may be overkill for many.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Please buy it, then I won't be able to

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?34873-Vesuvius-Ambient-Espresso-Machine-%A31850


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Might struggle to pick up in the NW from the Philippines!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Missy said:


> Might struggle to pick up in the NW from the Philippines!


no dedication!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Phobic said:


> Please buy it, then I won't be able to
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?34873-Vesuvius-Ambient-Espresso-Machine-%A31850


do it !


----------



## thriftwood (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi

It is a very flexible well made machine and you pay a premium for the extra flexibility it provides. This is fine if you are going to use this flexibility it but it does require some learning and dedication. It is also in my opinion a good looking machine albeit quite large by comparison to many others. Bella Barista sell them in the UK and there is an excellent detailed review on their website. You might also want to check out the dedicated Vesuvius Users Forum (I'm not sure what the rules are about direct linking to other forums but Google is your friend) where you will find lots of useful information and user experiences from owners around the world. I'm sure someone there will be able to point you to a local source if it exists.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

thriftwood said:


> You might also want to check out the dedicated Vesuvius Users Forum (I'm not sure what the rules are about direct linking to other forums but Google is your friend) where you will find lots of useful information and user experiences from owners around the world. I'm sure someone there will be able to point you to a local source if it exists.


Let's find out, I can't see it's the end of the world to post a link to a single machine specific forum that I run for no profit and has no advertising (well not from me or that benefits me), just the advertising that's forced onto all free forums.

http://vesuvius.freeforums.org/search.php?search_id=active_topics


----------

